# Tyler Mill - 6/2/11



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2011)

This was my second time riding Tyler Mill, I'm not sure why I don't ride there more often.  I'm pretty sure I said the same thing when I rode there for the first time last year.  There was a bit more climbing then I remembered, but it's all good.  I rode with a pretty big group and had fun trying to keep up with some of the faster riders.  There's a nice mix of tech, and smooth twistie stuff, with everything in between.

We rode about 8.7 miles in a little over 2 hours, with lots of stops to let everyone regroup.  Very satisfied with the ride tonight!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 3, 2011)

Good ride indeed! The cool crisp air, low humidity, somewhat rested legs and the great company made the ride very enjoyable. Felt much more comfortable on the trails as compared to my loop in there on Sunday but still have some work to do on that Rock Garden. Liked the nice mix of technical and twisty trails.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2011)

I love that rock garden.  Last time we were there we rode it both ways, I was kinda hoping for a repeat last night.. 

That ride did a good job of zapping all my energy though.  I'm freaking exhausted today.  It'll be a miracle if I'm not falling asleep at my desk today, let alone when I go to the movies with my wife tonight...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2011)

BTW - I think I like parking at the other lot better, ending the ride with a climb always sucks for me. 

Here's the track for anyone interested:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...768,-72.787514&spn=0.029218,0.076475&t=h&z=14


----------

